# Intel's Progress Thru Processors



## DanishDevil (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/progressthruprocessors

You have the power to make a difference
You can contribute to life-changing research simply by sharing your spare processor power. Learn how Progress Thru Processors works below.



> How Progress Thru Processors works:
> 
> * To start, download and install the Progress Thru Processors application onto your computer.
> * When your computer is idle, the application will direct your computer’s spare processor power to fuel life-changing research.
> ...


----------



## i789 (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds really good, but are you sure its not going to be used for any evil purposes  BTW, I think they are doing the same thing with PS3 CPU as well.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 29, 2009)

BOINC doesn't do anything evil...Intel is just creating their own program to run it to boost their image.


----------

